# Where is fuse #33 - tail and licenses plate light



## runepe (Apr 20, 2011)

Hope someone can help me solve my headache!

I have lost tail, license plate and parking light. I think it is the daytime running light relay fuse (fuse no #33).
But I can not find fuse #33. I have located 3 fuse boxes, inside under the steering wheel and 2 next to the battery (IPDM E/R and the one next to it). I can not find fuse #33 in any of these places.

I have a T31 modell with daytime running light system (halogen type).
Help much appreciated.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you removed the air intake tube to get to the fuse box under it?

There is the Tail Lamp fuse there (marked in blue in the pic below)



Not sure where the License Plate light fuse is, but it maybe under the steering column.


----------



## runepe (Apr 20, 2011)

I have checked the fuse box described by you aussietrail, and found everything ok.
But in the manual page PG-126 and EXL-274 there is metioned a fuse #33 for daytime running models. Se attached pages as mentioned. 

Pictures by runepe - Photobucket


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, I have seen the manual, but it depends on the type of T31 xtrail you have, diesel or petrol, as each of these models will have a different set of fuses.


----------



## runepe (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a diesel with automatic transmisson. 

It seems as there is a difference between models with or without daytime running light (regarding the daytime running light relay offcourse, and the fuse #33 that comes along with the relay). 
But I can't find the location of the fuse #33, or maybe I dont have this fuse on my 2007 diesel model?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It's possible that your diesel T31 doesn't have this fuse. Have you done the self test of all lights as detailed in the manual?


----------



## runepe (Apr 20, 2011)

Problem solved

I went through all fuses for the third time today, and guess what? There suddenly I found a fuse that’s was blown. Why I haven’t seen this before I have no idea. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks with me..

But after a quick fuse change, all the lights now work fine. 
Thanks for all help.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

So, which fuse was it and which fuse box? Is there a dedicated fuse for the license plate lights or is the same fuse for the tail lamp controlling both?


----------



## runepe (Apr 20, 2011)

It was a 10A fuse in the fusebox right next to the IPDM E/R next to the battery.

Seems as the drawing I have of the fuse box dont have all the relays drawn in to it. This combined with me not beeing aible to see the blown fuse the first two times I cheked, made me belive there was another fusebox somewhere else.


----------



## runepe (Apr 20, 2011)

... and yes the fuse control both tail lamp and license plate lights (and I think parking lights as well).


----------

